

Denver Airport Baggage System - patmcguire
http://calleam.com/WTPF/?page_id=2086

======
droz
While the actual case study makes for an interesting read -especially for
someone who lives in Colorado - the numerous typo's, spelling errors and
grammatical mistakes greatly takes away from the message. Did anyone bother to
proofread this document at Calleam Consulting before releasing in back 2008?

